# Commercial snow plowing?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been plowing for almost 30 years. Wondered if any of our other HT contributors plow snow to make extra $$ in the cold months?
I am looking to buy a clean used or new plow for my '08 F-350 4WD pickup. I have been running an Artic poly plow on my farm tractor loader arms.
As for the pickup, I'd like another Artic, but moneys tight. Lots of used Westerns and Boss's out there.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Been doing it for years too. Always tractors and/or skid steers. Might have a couple large commercial contracts this winter, hopefully know soon.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Have done it about 15 years but have scaled back. I can’t compete with the plow guys, every 1990 k1500 seems to have a fisher plow on it here. I blow snow with the tractor to move banks back or clear deep drifts which fits into something they can’t do.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Not enough snow to pay for anything to get into it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There's big money in it up here, there are usually 15-20 snow falls over a couple of inches that need plowing in a season. The two most profitable clients seem to be big commercial lots and the subdivisions.

The subdivisions with 2 car driveways you get about 35-40$ per clearing and you can do about 20 per hour depending how close you can get your contracts.

I live in a rural area so people pay less, driveways are bigger and the distance between homes is huge. Lucky to get 4-5 done an hour.



Teslan said:


> Not enough snow to pay for anything to get into it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 2 developments with several driveways in each one, but still using a tractor.
I'd really like to move back into a truck/plow for speed & comfort. I'd keep the tractor/plow for the 15+inch snowfalls.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Been doing this for 30 years, one man operation in a small town with some commercial and several driveways. It's rare to make money if you really do some figuring, but it does help in the off season, if it would snow 2-3in every week all winter then line your pockets but that's ideal. I bought my plow new a long time ago, 8.5 myers pro plow on a 3/4ton, but had the plow on different trucks through the years. If I was to buy a plow today, and I do love my myers but would have to get a snow-way, think Western may have one also but the highlight is hydraulic wings and that would be a great time saver, believe it also has down pressure.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've thought several times about buying a plow but I don't think it'll pencil out for me....I do have a snowblower "just in case" (a left over from the armpit....Buffalo) I really don't see how folks manage up there for any length of time, miserable....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Guys here will hire themselves out with skid steers and compact tractors with ridiculous rates. Make $500 real quick in mere inches of snow when it's going to melt in a couple of days. Former buddy of mine will ask guys to borrow their equipment so he can clear his road but he will 'borrow' it for a couple of days and hire himself out. He tried asking me to borrow mine and I said absolutely no. He was all mad and whining saying he was desperate to clear his driveway. Told him he has 4wd, it'll be all gone in a few days. Then I'll see him on Facepage with some sucker's tractor with bucket in nearly full dump and front tires 12" off the ground.

If we get snow that's plow worthy, I ain't got time for plowing other people out. I'll be too busy with my problems.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Even though we generally get 300+ inches of snow a season (snowing right now) there isn't any money in the regular day to day plowing. Everybody and their brother has a plow on something and will plow a driveway for little more than beer money. And with the amount of snow we get plowing with a regular pickup on any sort of scale is suicide for the truck. I just plow my driveway and a 1/4 mile road into the cattle and a truck is worn out in just a few years. But its not uncommon for us to have to plow 2 or 3 times a day for many days straight.

I do push back snowbanks and open up roads into camps and such for people with the tractor and loader/plow or blower.


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I plow about 30 driveways. When it snows i make decent money per hour and i figure if its snowing enough to plow I'm wouldn't be out delivering hay anyways so it makes good filler. With that being said i probably wouldn't go and invest in a new plow because I've seen some years that i only plowed once or twice. I think fisher V plows with the scoop function would be the cats Ass.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just do my own and several landlords, don't want to stare at snow any more than required.


----------

